# I like carboot



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi yesterday i went to local carboot and i bought for 60 pounds the elektra mxac grinder and a draw. On counter is little over 5000 coffee's. Im so happy. I strip all yesterday and i give good clean (so easy to do it) Need new burrs and some parts like lost one feet. In future i will change to dosser less (i order stainnles steel funnel from China).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bargain!


----------



## amurak (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks. The serial number start from 05. Its mean was made in 2005.


----------

